

Ask HN: Is there any rails for Lisp? - galfarragem

I'm searching an easy lisp web framework. 
My programming experience is not much (besides HTML and CSS), I use sometimes AUTOLISP for Autocad (It was my first real language besides some BASIC) and for me is much more simple to understand and read than other languages. 
No joke. With lisp I feel that I always I'm in control and know where each piece of code belongs, instead of other languages where everything floats around with more or less arbitrary indentation. 
I'm an architect (or used to be one) but due to construction crisis I'm trying to change job, using my design skills to web development. Is there any RAILS for LISP?
It's a pity that Lisp community is so antisocial. "They" should make a good website and create a real brand that could help newbies and boost popularity.
======
deltasquared
Are you looking for something like Web Noir? <http://webnoir.org/>

~~~
justinlilly
Seconded. I used it for a simple website and I liked it.

------
pge
I've looked in the past, and the two I've found are weblocks (common-
lisp.net/project/cl-weblocks) and dragonfly (www.rundragonfly.com). From what
I can tell, there is very little adoption of either. I would recommend Python
or Ruby, even if you arent familiar with either. The available frameworks are
much more mature, and help is easy to find given the large number of users.

also, here's a previous (2007) HN discussion on the subject:
news.ycombinator.com/item?id=44882

~~~
galfarragem
We're already in 2012. Nothing changed in Lisp scene since 2007?

------
tom_b
<http://weitz.de/>

hunchentoot

Prepare to be blown away by Edi Weitz's libraries. Excellent code reading.

~~~
galfarragem
By Weitz website I just get to this. It seems interesting:
<http://www.quicklisp.org/beta/>

~~~
tom_b
Yes, quicklisp is cool. I've used it and it makes package management much
easier for my tasks.

I think you are right that Clojure (and noir) is probably much newbie-friendly
that Common Lisp (and hunchentoot). One aspect of the Clojure movement that I
have been impressed by is that the community is open and friendly and easy to
find.

I am putting more of my own time and effort into Clojure because:

1 - it runs on the JVM, so it is easier for me to sneak into my workplace than
asking sys admins to install SBCL on production machines. 2 - DSLs that make
me more productive (Noir, Cascalog) 3 - Books. There are several new and well-
written books available on Clojure.

------
ludicast
Clojurescript & express on node.js

~~~
galfarragem
Interesting solution. It compiles to javascript.

